#kubuntu-se 2013-09-17
<MaxJezy> jag är tillbaka nu
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ja var fan har du varit? Flygisoft har ju varit helt utomsig av oro!
<MaxJezy> jag åkte på en veckas semester till norrland
<Philip5> vilket sätt att göra så utan att säga till
<Philip5> fick du med dig din d200 på resan?
<MaxJezy> nej, jag har inte hämtat den ännu
<Philip5> pfff
<MaxJezy> oroar mig då jag inte fått någon avi på min andra pryl
<MaxJezy> bara en avi, båda skulle komma förra veckan
<MaxJezy> åker imorgon och hämtar ut det som finns att hämta 
<Philip5> andra pryl? filtret?
<MaxJezy> aa
<MaxJezy> om det inte är det som kommit och kameran hamnat på annan väg
<MaxJezy> han kanske blåste mig
<Philip5> och din d200 är några nävar gårdsgrus
<MaxJezy> ja, då åker jag ner till muppsala och gör ordet mupp till sanningens sanning angående försäljaren
<MaxJezy> tror det var därifrån grejen skickades
<Philip5> en skum uppsalabo alltså? ja då är du nog lurad
<Philip5> de gillar att blåsa norrlänningar på stora pengar
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-18
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hört något mer om dina pryla som du är blåst på?
<MaxJezy> Philip5, naaah
<MaxJezy> fick en avi idag, men de kanske var en påminnelseavi av något slag
<MaxJezy> ja tror ja skiter i att hämta ut prylarna 
<Philip5> har du inte betalat dem redan?
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> för flera veckor sedan
<Philip5> varför då inte hämta ut?
<MaxJezy> jag orkar inte åka
<MaxJezy> skickar tanten min
<MaxJezy> Philip5, http://31.media.tumblr.com/219b58fac457545b1ef23cb2ef8f6edb/tumblr_mtbumoi0dP1r5511to1_1280.jpg
<MaxJezy> tog denna en kväll med min fisheye
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> svårt att ta sådana bilder här i näreheten för det är så mycket light polution från stadens ljus
<MaxJezy> väldigt hög iso men ja orka inte hålla in knappen för bulb
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> helt omöjligt här med
<Philip5> nu måste jag ivä och göra lite ärenden här
<Philip5> bbl
<MaxJezy> fick lite bättre bilder när ja släckte ljuset
<MaxJezy> okey
<Philip5> kan tro det
<MaxJezy> ttyl!
<Philip5> hörs
<MaxJezy> Philip5, är du tillbaka?
<MaxJezy> jag fick mina grejor idag
<MaxJezy> ND filter och kamera
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> har du fibblat någe med prylarna?
<MaxJezy> ja, snurrat på filtret och klämt på kameran
<MaxJezy> men kameran var inte komplett
<MaxJezy> fattades laddare som jag skulle få med
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Philip5> oj
<MaxJezy> har skrivit ett sms
<MaxJezy> får se om de blir någe svar
<Philip5> nu får han stryk?
<MaxJezy> haha, kanske
<MaxJezy> tjejen är fly förbannad
<Philip5> han får besök av hells angels?
<Philip5> varför är hon det?
<MaxJezy> hon åkte 2 mil och hämta kameran som inte var komplett
<Philip5> aha
<MaxJezy> nu blir hon tvungen att åka igen
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> stackarn
<MaxJezy> ND filter avin kom idag
<MaxJezy> skumt, tog 2 veckor nästan att få hit det via post
<Philip5> är filtret bättre än ditt hemmabygge?
<MaxJezy> mindre fine-tune
<MaxJezy> ska testa det imorgon om solen vågar titta fram
<Philip5> kommer den nog knappt göra
<maxjezy> sjukt vilken storleksskillnad det är på d200 och d3200
<Philip5> maxjezy: vilken sorts skillnad tänker du på?
<maxjezy> på husen
<Philip5> kvalle?
<maxjezy> storleken
<maxjezy> den är nästan dubbel i storlek
<maxjezy> satt och funderade på nissin och samyang
<maxjezy> båda gör nudlar och kameraprylar
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-19
<Philip5> d200 är väl typ lika stor som min d7000
<Philip5> och snarligt byggda tror jag
<maxjezy> min är ju lite mer imponerande dock
<maxjezy> ungefär som att jämnföra pyramiderna i giza med pyramiderna på dollarsedlar
<maxjezy> skiljer ju några år dem åt, men båda finns kvar.
<maxjezy> det är nästan ett under att man redan på tidigt 2000tal kunde ha så många megapixlar på en och samma sensor
<maxjezy> gah
<maxjezy> måste skaffa tillbaka quitmessages
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du hunnit testa d200 på iso800 och uppåt än då?
<maxjezy> nee, men laddaren är på väg nu
<Philip5> vad hade han för ursäkt?
<Philip5> eller bara ops?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte, tjejen som messade med han
<Philip5> tur du har en tjej med lite drag i
<maxjezy> tror hon är sugen på en glidecam
<Philip5> du menar att du låter henne vara sugen på en så du kan köpa ;)
<maxjezy> hon inser väl att skakig video inte är allt för najs
<maxjezy> jorden går nog under om det fortsätter regna ett par timmar till
<Philip5> det ska väl regna till imorgon
<maxjezy> då är det kört misstänker jag
<Philip5> då kommer du inte behöva någon glidecam
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-20
<maxjezy> fan va less jag blev på mig själv när ja åkte på semester
<maxjezy> budade ju på 18 batterier till min d3200
<maxjezy> någon annan vann de för typ 150 spänn
<Philip5> så nu missade du fyndet
<maxjezy> ja, fast jag har bättre batteritid med nya minneskortet
<maxjezy> och bättre inställningar i kameran
<maxjezy> ingen infoscreen på LCD längre
<maxjezy> kör i viewfindern
<maxjezy> annars är ju default att slösa sjukt mycket ström på lcdn
<Philip5> jag kör sällan med liveview så batteriet är inte några problem för mig
<maxjezy> tycker det är smidigt att frame:a kameran rätt med liveview och hög iso
<maxjezy> så man vet vad det är man tar bild på innan man tar bild med blixt 
<maxjezy> så man inte skrämmer iväg aliens 
<maxjezy> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IFKNHzo0xYY/ULq5Lurlq2I/AAAAAAAAL-I/quOkXCk8UEA/s400/UFO,+UFOs,+sighting,+sightings,+alien,+aliens,+ET,+W56,+Akrij,+CTR,+nature,+photo,+deer,+hunting,+camera,+monster,+paranormal,+space,+2012,+nov,+news,+Angelina+Jolie,+Justin+Bieber,+gossip++.png
<maxjezy> typ som i den här bilden jag hitta på nätet
<maxjezy> lite kul länk där med justin bieber och allt i filnamnet
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-22
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Hur går det med din anslutning?
<MaxJezy> jag har barn härr hemma som drar ur kontakterna 
<MaxJezy> och sen tvingades windows till update
<MaxJezy> en gång
<MaxJezy> och en quit gjorde jag :)
<MaxJezy> kanske borde ha en bouncer
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har du skrivit någon recension av d200 än då?
<Philip5> bättre kamera kanske man inte behöver?!?! ;)
<MaxJezy> jag har läst lite recensioner däremot Philip5 
<Philip5> en gammal då antar jag
<MaxJezy> ja
<Philip5> gillade de den då?
<MaxJezy> den skulle visst piska d100 med hästlängder
<MaxJezy> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> alltid nått
<MaxJezy> jag hade ju en canon med CCD förr
<MaxJezy> iofs för film men, man kan ju tänka sig hur den kommer prestera i mörkare partier
<Philip5> innan du såg ljuset och köpte en riktig kamera? en nikon... 
<MaxJezy> den kostade ju säkert 10 ggr så mycket som min d3200
<Philip5> jo
<MaxJezy> nu kan man få en videokamera för typ 200 spänn
<Philip5> fast jag har faktiskt en canon point and shoot som är ett par år gammal. det är nog allt från canon jag äger
<MaxJezy> jag har ingen canon längre alls
<MaxJezy> har haft ett par powershoot
<MaxJezy> så hade jag ju semi pro videokamera
<Philip5> min canon är en ixus 95
<MaxJezy> VILKEN FÄRG?
<MaxJezy> :)
<MaxJezy> babyblå?
<MaxJezy> hollywoodpink?
<Philip5> hur snyggt tycker du nikon verkar sköta det att d610 snart kommer och de som har köpt d600 står med en kamera som nog ingen vill ha i 2a hand
<Philip5> min ixus är nog stålgrå
<MaxJezy> jag tycker inte nikon ska behöva tänka på att kunderna får ett andrahandsvärde
<MaxJezy> bara de spottar ut bra kameror och feta gluggar
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fast d610 verkar bara ha en bättre slutarmekanism som inte får lite mycket strul som många haft med den i d600
<Philip5> så istälelt för att säga att det är fel på dem och de får d600 fixad så släpper de en ny modell med en fix
<MaxJezy> då är inte d600 tillräckligt bra
<Philip5> inte i det fallet
<MaxJezy> och då ska nikon brinna i helvetet för det
<Philip5> de verkar ju gjort ett mindre konstruktionsfel de borde ta på sig att fixa för de som har en d600 istället
<Philip5> nu är det ju inte klart vad som verkligen händer när d610 kommer men 
<Philip5> de kunde ju passat på att trycka in lite annat i d610 så det verkar vara mer än bara slutaren
<MaxJezy> jag tror faktiskt nikon d3100 är en av de bättre nikonkamerorna
<Philip5> har du fått din laddare till d200?
<MaxJezy> nepp
<MaxJezy> och adaptern går inte på på den
<Philip5> har du fått avi?
<MaxJezy> nepp
<MaxJezy> kanske måndag
<MaxJezy> kanske fredag
<Philip5> vilken adapter=
<MaxJezy> who knows
<MaxJezy> min m42
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> vaffö?
<MaxJezy> men tur att ja bara ska ha fisheye på den 
<MaxJezy> vet inte, den passar inte med sensorhuset
<Philip5> skumt
<MaxJezy> vågar inte ta till våld
<MaxJezy> ska boka lite nya adaptrar
<MaxJezy> lönen kommer ju snart så
<Philip5> köpte du d200 på tradera?
<MaxJezy> aaa
<Philip5> fick han dåligt betyg?
<MaxJezy> nej, har inte gett betyg ännu
<MaxJezy> vill se så kameran fungerar bra osv
<Philip5> men om/när du får laddaren då jäklar
<MaxJezy> ja, måste bara köpa ett batteri
<MaxJezy> men det finns på teknikmagasinet och kjelle
<MaxJezy> copycats men 
<Philip5> har du ens kunnat testa d200?
<MaxJezy> 300 bagare
<MaxJezy> nepp
<Philip5> den kanske är helt paj
<MaxJezy> aa
<Philip5> :O
<MaxJezy> då blir det dåligt betyg
<Philip5> du har köpt ett bokstöd
<MaxJezy> och försäkringsbedrägeri
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quBCjo2rUZg
<MaxJezy> den här låten är najsig
<Philip5> tror säljare dragit till costa rica för alla dina stålar och sitter nu skrattandes på stranden och dricker paraplydrinkar
<Philip5> har de gjort musikvideon i blender?
<MaxJezy> kanske mspaint
<Philip5> hehe
<MaxJezy> nej men säljaren verkar mycket seriös, vanlig svenson som bara säljer av prylar
<MaxJezy> han var väl så ivrig att få iväg paketet efter semestern att han glömde packa laddare
<MaxJezy> hoppas jag får något som kompensation
<MaxJezy> skickar tillbaka hälften av cashen
<Philip5> inte från en vanlig svensson. där får du inget mer än vara tacksam
<MaxJezy> mitt nya ND filter ser ganska sexigt ut
<MaxJezy> men passar bara på en av mina gluggar
<MaxJezy> om jag kör stepdown på det, kommer bokeh bli sämre?
<MaxJezy> typ 3 mm stepdown
<Philip5> hur skulle stepring påverka bokeh?
<MaxJezy> mindre hål
<Philip5> om det blir så litet kommer du tillslut få vinjettering och inte se hela bilden
<Philip5> just bokehn blir nog inte så påverkad
<MaxJezy> ok
<Philip5> MaxJezy: något du är orolig för att bli ansikte för? http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/brooklyn-woman-wrongly-depicted-hiv-positive-ad-article-1.1461694
<MaxJezy> snacka om shockande 
<Philip5> rättså
<MaxJezy> chrome är lite humoristiskt
<MaxJezy> när jag rensar historik så står det "psst! kanske ska testa incognitoläge nästa gång!"
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Aha, ja ungar gillar att dra i kablar :P
<Flygisoft> Ja vill du ha en bouncer så säg bara till
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, jag oroar mig bara för vilken känslig info som bouncern har tillgång till
<MaxJezy> nickserv lösen tex?
<MaxJezy> brb. mittnytt!
<Flygisoft> Kör du över SSL så är det väl inga problem
<Flygisoft> Sen kör du via mig så kan jag garantera att ingen sån information sparas på din BNC, så länge du inte väljer att ställa in din BNC för automatisk auth mot nickserv
<MaxJezy> bron på svt1 nu
<MaxJezy> om 3 minuter
<MaxJezy> låter intresant med bnc:er men ja återkommer med mer info om det efter bron
<Philip5> bron?
<Philip5> danskt är inget för mig. jag blir bara trött i öronen
<MaxJezy> dansk/svensk ju
<MaxJezy> mer svensk än dansk ju
<Philip5> tror inte det hjälper när danskarna släpper loss
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag fått avi att hämta ut mitt usa-paket och åkte på 238 kr i importavgifter att betala vid uthämtandet :(
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah segt :/
<Flygisoft> Dom verkar hårda från USA
<Philip5> eller så är de ärligare med att deklarera innehåll
<Philip5> och värde
<Flygisoft> Är väl kanske så
<Flygisoft> Kostnaden för det du beställde vad låg det på?
<Philip5> typ 850 kr
<Flygisoft> Jaså tull på så lite
<Philip5> moms
<Flygisoft> moms
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Ja men vadå, när ska man börja betala moms egentligen då?
<Philip5> från 400 kr
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> och man betalar ju moms på fraktkostnaden också om jag inte minns fel
<Flygisoft> :/
<Philip5> vilket är galnast
<Flygisoft> NÃ¥got
<Flygisoft> Då betalar du ju moms på moms
<Philip5> värde + frakt + moms + eventuell importavgift
<Flygisoft> Har ju köpt några servrar från england, det trevliga då är ju att man får dra av engelska momsen och sen bara räkna på svensk moms som man se drar av, så blir ju bra billigt att köpa så
<Flygisoft> sen*
<Philip5> för det är inom U
<Philip5> EU
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Flygisoft> Suger ju att köpa saker för mer än 400kr utanför EU isf
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> de räknar väl med det
<Philip5> men nu ska jag iväg och hämta paket
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<mxjzy> hej
<mxjzy> läget?
<Flygisoft> mxjzy: Kör du XBMC på din android tv nu då?
<mxjzy> Flygisoft nej, jag k;r android
<Flygisoft> Jo jo
<mxjzy> kan jag k;ra XBMC
<Flygisoft> Ja
<Flygisoft> Jag körde XBMC på min Android TV
<Flygisoft> Det som är hela grejen ju :P
<mxjzy> ok, ar det en app
<mxjzy> tangentbordet vill sig inte riktigt, undrar var ja st'ller in det.
<Flygisoft> XBMC versionen brukar vara anpassad utifrån vilken enhet du kör
<mxjzy> jag 'r riktigt n;jd >(
<Flygisoft> Vad sa du enheten heter du hade?
<Flygisoft> Sitter du på den nu?
<mxjzy> riko n[gonting
<mxjzy> japp
<Flygisoft> Jag kör External Keyboard Pro tror jag den heter
<Flygisoft> DÃ¥ kan man binda tagenter etc som inte funkar
<mxjzy> tr;r det har med spr[ket att g;ra
<mxjzy> ska \testa en grej
<mxjzy> \
<Flygisoft> Riko MK802II?
<Flygisoft> MK802IIIS
<Flygisoft> MK802IV Quad Core
<Flygisoft> MK902
<Flygisoft> MK902II
<mxjzy> dem ,ed tre I
<Flygisoft> MK802IIIS ?
<mxjzy> japp
<Flygisoft> http://www.rikomagic.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4430
<Flygisoft> Där är en guide hur du fixar XBMC till det, dock med extern videospelare, men funkar ju det med
<Flygisoft> Verkar inte finnas hårdvaru dekodning i XBMC för din enhet så är extern spelare som gäller
<Flygisoft> Men blir ju samma grafiska interface ändå
<mxjzy> fattar inte hur jag ska fa hela svenska tangentbordet att funka, finns en app men den varnade for att den kan fiska losenord.
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-16
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur gick det med ditt paket nu då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har ett problem, fotar på min mina blixtar och det ser bra ut bak på kameran, men väl på datorn måste jag öka exponering med ca 1 steg för att det ska se okej ut
<Flygisoft> jämför jag kameran mot min skärm så skiljer det sig ju en hel del
<Philip5> kör du med någon blixt eller exponeringskompensation?
<Flygisoft> Nej
<Flygisoft> Bara fotat med 1 blixt nu genom vitt paraply och vit bakgrund
<Philip5> har du vit bakgrund så blir den ju ljusgrå om du inte kompenserar
<Flygisoft> Kanske det som jävlas för mig då
<Philip5> den balanserar ju default till 18% grå
<Philip5> är allt vitt så måste du ju kompensera för det eftersom den inte fattar vad som är vitt
<Philip5> samma sak vid svart bakgrund
<Philip5> då lättar den upp svart till 18% grå
<Philip5> då får man kompensera neråt
<Philip5> så funkar all reflekterande mätning
<Flygisoft> Kanske blir annat om jag kör spotmätning då
<Flygisoft> Dock skiljer sig det en del från skärmen på datorn och bak på kameran så kanske är så att kameran visar något ljusare än min skärm gör då
<Philip5> gör ingen skillnad på spot eller annan mätning i kameran
<Philip5> alla jobbar med reflekterande ljus
<Philip5> mot 18% grå
<Flygisoft> Aha okej
<Philip5> bara ljusmätare som mäter infallande ljus som mäter "äkta" ljus
<Flygisoft> Får testa att kompensera nästa gång då så kanske det går bättre :)
<Philip5> om det är vitt så ska man kompensera upp och är det svart så ner
<Philip5> samma sak om man fotar snö
<Philip5> kameran vet inte vad som är vitt eller svart
<Flygisoft> Ne det är ju sant det
<Flygisoft> Har ju hört det här förut men tänkte inte alls på det
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-17
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Flygisoft> Mitt skärmskydd jag beställde var trasigt :(
<Philip5> skärmskydd till dator eller kamera? :O
<Philip5> vart beställde du ifrån?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kameran, kina
<Flygisoft> estores eller vad dom heter
<Philip5> aha, hur var den trasig då? fabriksfel eller bara dålig kvalitet?
<Philip5> kan inte ha kostat många kronor
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne det pajade nog i frakten, det hade spruckit, var gjort av glas så var ju som helt av
<Flygisoft> Haha ne verkligen inte, betalde väl typ 40-50kr
<Flygisoft> Billigaste Cyberphoto hade var ju för 299kr :/
<Philip5> glas? är det inte ett sånt där plastskydd?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne det är glas, härdat glas
<Flygisoft> Har samma också hädat glas på telefonen, bästa skyddet jag har haft på telefon iaf
<Flygisoft> härdat*
<Philip5> aha, men otur med postgången då eller? var den förpackad dåligt?
<Flygisoft> Var väl sådär packad, antar att den hamnat under något tungt
<Flygisoft> behövs ju inte så högt tryck för att glas ska gå sönder
<Flygisoft> Philip5: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRjpkPkBlDc
<Flygisoft> Den jag har på telefonen, riktigt nice på min Oneplus iaf
<Flygisoft> Tjejen kör på sin LG G2 med, så hennes mamma kör på sin Nexus 5 med :P
<Flygisoft> var dock lite sämre passform på G2:an
<Philip5> och så har de ju en snygg htc i reklamen ;)
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> enligt tyckte har ju htc en variant på m8 på gång som kallas htc (m8) one eye som verkar få en vettig kamera på 13 megapixlar men annars om vanliga m8
<Philip5> är lite trött på att det inte kommer någon lur som jag blir sugen på för jag behöver byta
<Flygisoft> Vad kör du nu?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne nu måste jag sova, natt
<Philip5> en htc sensation med cyanogenmod på
<Philip5> snart 3 år gammal eller nått
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-18
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fått veta något om ditt skyddsglas om du får byta det eller stå ditt kast av otur?
<Flygisoft> Fick tillbaka pengarna
<Flygisoft> Skickade en bild bara på det
<Philip5> du ska inte beställa ny?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo dock tror jag inte att det blir samma, gillar inte riktigt hur dom har skurit glaset och satt på glister grejset som fäster mot kameran
<Flygisoft> klister*
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kör du något skydd?
<Philip5> nope
<Flygisoft> Bara jag som är orolig att jag ska lyckas spräcka skärmen :P
<Flygisoft> eller repa den
<Philip5> har inte du skyddsplast över din kameradisplay?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du inte en sådan här? http://www.caaaac.com/uploads/110825/1-110R5015U92J.jpg
<Flygisoft> Nej det har jag inte
<Flygisoft> Funkar dom bra?
<Philip5> brukar ju komma med nikons kameror som standard
<Philip5> den tar ju smällarna
<Flygisoft> Inte med min dock
<Flygisoft> Finns nog inte ens möjlighet att sätta något sånt på d7100 tror jag
<Philip5> verkar ju vara så att de slutat med sådan på just din modell
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Och det dom har på cyberphoto så sätter man ju fast något på själva sökaren och flyttar ut gubbigrejen ut på den, så då bygger man ju på något på sökaren
<Flygisoft> känns ju inte helt optimalt
<Flygisoft> http://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=GGSd7100
<Flygisoft> Måste ju vara så?
<Philip5> ser klumpigt ut
<Flygisoft> NÃ¥got
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-19
<Philip5> Flygisoft: om du skulle göra en kamera review så skulle den nog se ut så här... :D
<Philip5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKiiELHpoP4
<Philip5> kanske du skulle gjort en sådan med jämförelse mellan din d7100 och din gamla :D
<Philip5> bbl
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu vad ska man säga om den där videon
<Flygisoft> Men kanske ska fixa något liknande själv :P
<Philip5> hehe ja
<Philip5> visserligen bara på skoj men kul ändå
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥g "original" videon han har gjort parodi av
<Philip5> vilken är det?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska se om jag hittar den igen
<Flygisoft> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2EtxQ6Obik
<Philip5> ska kolla
<Philip5> fast dave är väl inte riktigt så där creepy som parodin?
<Flygisoft> Haha ne
<Flygisoft> Är mer bara att han gjort om den
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är det här något att ha tro du?
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371097996226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Flygisoft> Kanske lite väl bred men
<Flygisoft> Man kanske klarar sig på dom som är på 1,8m i bredd
<Philip5> 1,8m är nog smalt för helkroppsbilder men lagom för halvkropp
<Flygisoft> Mjo men blir väl svårare om man är två i bilden då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad kör du för något?
<Flygisoft> för bredd alltså
<Philip5> har ingen 
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> två i bilden... ska du satsa på två glamourtjejer på samma gång?!?! ;P
<Flygisoft> Hahaha
<Flygisoft> Jo något sånt
<Philip5> norrlands svar på bingo rimér 
<Flygisoft> Enda skillnaden att brudarna kör skoter och snusar
<Philip5> kanske är din fetischism ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Köpte ju en vit lackboard, funkar ju bra till barn och möjligen porträtt, den är väl kanske 120 i bredd om jag inte minns fel
<Flygisoft> Dock lite dryg att förvara
<Philip5> svår att täcka upp dina brudar med gigantiska meloner ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha mjo
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-20
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft, nu har jag tröttnat på Rikomagic och återgått till min riktiga dator
<MaxJezy> lirat massa spel och pressat den och den dör inte, vad lite kylpasta och nytt nätagg kan göra skillnad
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Bra det iaf
<MaxJezy> sitter och testar massa spel på steam
<MaxJezy> demoversioner
<MaxJezy> gta 5 kommer i januari till pc men jag är sugen på att köpa något innan dess
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-21
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fick ju höra av en fotograf här i stan att allt från ebay är det man gör brasor av
<Flygisoft> Ska man köpa något ska man köpa riktiga grejer
<Flygisoft> Kan inte riktigt hålla med om att bara för det kostar 3 gånger så mycket är det inte automatiskt bättre i alla av fallen
<Philip5> nä då har man rätt liten koll
<Philip5> hade jag företag och jobbade som fotograf så finns det ett värde i snabbare service om något pajar men annars så är det ju inte något generellt smart att säga så
<Flygisoft> Ne jag tycker inte det
<Flygisoft> Sen beror det ju helt på vad man köper något och vad man ska använda det till
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> det finns ju en massa skräp på ebay förstås men det behöver man ju inte köpa
<Philip5> sedan finns det ju många som vill visa upp fina märken och att man därför är proffsigare
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10x-HIGH-QUALITY-STUDIO-BACKGROUND-BACKDROP-SUPPORT-90mm-GRIPS-CLIPS-CLAMPS-/300841772362?pt=UK_CamerasPhoto_CameraAccessories_CameraFlashUnits_JN&hash=item460b91254a
<Flygisoft> Billigt
<Flygisoft> http://www.jula.se/catalog/verktyg-och-maskiner/handverktyg/spannverktyg/snabbklammor/limklamsats-157020/
<Flygisoft> Ser en viss likhet där va
<Philip5> jo fast det är inte riktigt samma men nog typ samma kvalle
<Philip5> köpte mina klämmor på clas ohlson men de var något dyrare men inte säkert bättre
<Philip5> de är nästan för hårda
<Flygisoft> Haha :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det är inte så här det ser ut när du är ute och fotar i naturen då?!?! ;)
<Philip5> http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/google-fotograferar-kungsleden.htm
<Flygisoft> Var inte dålig den där ryggsäcken
<Philip5> ett problem där är ju att den bara har 8 tim batteritid... att gå kungsleden tar ju liiite längre än så
<Philip5> man kanske kan gå en etapp i taget och ladda i stuga mellan varven. tror alla stugor har el nu för tiden
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> har du vandrat något?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nej det har jag inte, men hade varit roligt att göra det skulle jag tro
<Philip5> jo det är rätt kul
<Philip5> jag har vandrat från abisko till nikkaluokta och upp och ned för kebnekaise längs den sträckan
<Philip5> att gå uppe i högfjället är nästan som att gå på en annan planet och man tappar perspektiven lite som man är på sjön
<Flygisoft> Det kan jag tänka mig, lär vara vara nice att fota från vyerna där med
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> fast det är rätt svårt att få in allt
<Flygisoft> Mjo är väl så
<Flygisoft> Får väl köra Panorama då :P
<Philip5> har tydligen fallit snö i kiruna idag. snart kommer den till dig
<Philip5> panorama funkar inte alltid att fånga stora vidder för det kan ju ge känslan av att något är smalt istället för stort och mäktigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo hörde det
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så, men går ju annars sätta ihop typ 6 bilder, 3 nere, 3 uppe och så det blir en bild och på så sätt få in mer
